# Fighting Fantasy: The Warlock of Firetop Mountain Digital Tabletop RPG



## darjr (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/warlockks/fighting-fantasy-the-warlock-of-firetop-mountain

Why have I not heard of this? Cool.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow I love FF, in on this!


----------



## Jester David (Nov 15, 2015)

I adored those books in Junior High. I obsessed over one that I just couldn't solve...


----------



## MortalPlague (Nov 15, 2015)

I still have a collection of these books.


----------



## Krypter (Nov 15, 2015)

Loved Russ Nicholson's art, this sounds great.


----------



## TheTinMan (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for all your kind comments! If you have any questions relating to the project feel free to pick my brains.


----------



## darjr (Nov 16, 2015)

TheTinMan said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments! If you have any questions relating to the project feel free to pick my brains.




do any of your existing games resemble what your doing for this one?


----------



## TheTinMan (Nov 16, 2015)

darjr said:


> do any of your existing games resemble what your doing for this one?




No, this is our first move in this direction. Our previous 30 or so gamebook releases have mostly been on mobile (iOS and Android) and were very text heavy - more akin to interactive e-books with added RPG features such as dice-rolling combat and inventory. With The Warlock of Firetop Mountain we wanted to take the gamebook back to its D&D roots as essentially the book's narrative is the DM as you go through a solo adventure.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Nov 16, 2015)

Holy Moses that looks awesome.


----------



## mouselim (Nov 16, 2015)

Pledged!!


----------



## TheTinMan (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for your support! Means a lot!


----------

